# Burton 'driver X' Boots For Sale



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

I've ridden in those boots, I loved them! They were super comfy and had great support. They're a little heavy (only because I'm comparing them to my new boots), but these boots are solid. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks! I love them too, sadly I can't afford to let them sit in my closet anymore


----------

